# Alpine 7909 #291/300



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

After a long search, numerous bumping threads, I finally got my Holy grail Alpine 7909 30th anniversary model, #291/300.
Thanks to this forum, someone had contacted me stating they had a mint in box unit. I paid $700 shipped which was fair. 
Anyways, I havent installed it yet, so heres some pics.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations on finally finding your unicorn!


Lymen


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

About dang time!


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

At least no more bumps for your "looking for 7909" !! LOL


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

Hopefully it all works good. 
Congrats.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Inspiring that you found this.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> Inspiring that you found this.


I was getting aggrevated at all my bumps too, plus I was worried about the recent climb in value of these units ! :surprised:


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Robb said:


> I was getting aggrevated at all my bumps too, plus I was worried about the recent climb in value of these units ! :surprised:


Ehh...Yeah I saw your bumps but I was saying it more so because I am doing the same thing....searching for a unicorn or two and to see you succeed when I thought it was hopeless is ....inspiring, for lack of a more manly word.


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

From one fellow '09 owner to another: welcome to the club!

Great job finding a good looking unit!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Dale !


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

cutra said:


> At least no more bumps for your "looking for 7909" !! LOL


I Should bump it once in a while just for the memory 

jk- Conr=grats!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

You know he's going to sell it just to start the hunt for one of the other 299. 

Hey, why when you look at it up close does the faceplate say 7904?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Hey, why when you look at it up close does the faceplate say 7904?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


:laugh:
Nope, my 20/20 vision shows 7909.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I got snaked out of one back in 04. I had it set aside at the store I worked at. Came in the next day and one of guys from another store had put an inventory transfer in for it after I left that night. I was pissed. I could have bought it for about $100 since that was the cost of the unit after being marked down as been on "display."


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> I could have bought it for about $100 since that was the cost of the unit after being marked down as been on "display."


It got marked down from $1200 ? :surprised:
You sure it was a 7909 ?


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I need to back in the game and get myself a 7909J


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

starboy869 said:


> I need to back in the game and get myself a 7909J


Why a J ? You like the blackout feature ?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

7909AE...trust me, I knew what it was 

It was listed in my computer as a demo unit...and the store I worked at in the chain would let me manipulate the prices in the computer at the particular store I worked at (it was the outlet store in the chain). Had been on the shelf for a number of years, and was told to get rid of it. I could sell it to my sister cheaper than what the company would let me buy it for...and she bought 4 Linear Power amps that summer .



Robb said:


> It got marked down from $1200 ? :surprised:
> You sure it was a 7909 ?


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> 7909AE...trust me, I knew what it was
> 
> It was listed in my computer as a demo unit...and the store I worked at in the chain would let me manipulate the prices in the computer at the particular store I worked at (it was the outlet store in the chain). Had been on the shelf for a number of years, and was told to get rid of it. I could sell it to my sister cheaper than what the company would let me buy it for...and she bought 4 Linear Power amps that summer .


sounds like a place i used to work at a local chain here in charlotte. they would send me over to the "outlet" store and let me work, always found cool old equipment there, never bought any.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

How long was the search? 

It took me 16 years to get my unicorn, a Clarion ADCS-1, nib and at a cost of $900.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It was crazy Ben's when I was with the company. We probably know some of the same people.

I worked there, independence blvd, gastonia, and lastly hickory.


]


05 obs said:


> sounds like a place i used to work at a local chain here in charlotte. they would send me over to the "outlet" store and let me work, always found cool old equipment there, never bought any.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

ohh wow yeah i bet i talked to you back in the day about mike petro called him diesel. i worked at indy, south blvd, rock hill, and outlet. and you are from charlotte area? if so thats cool.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

smgreen20 said:


> How long was the search?
> 
> It took me 16 years to get my unicorn, a Clarion ADCS-1, nib and at a cost of $900.


Not that long....lol
I posted a wanted ad on various forums March 2012, so 1 year.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Glad you didn't have to wait that long.
Congrats and good score.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

smgreen20 said:


> Glad you didn't have to wait that long.
> Congrats and good score.


thanks.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Should I install this unit ? What do you think guys ?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Do bears **** in the woods? ****s yeah


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

cajunner said:


> it's like driving off in a new car, resale value drops 28% when you click it into the cage that first time.
> 
> scratch your knuckle, that way you can display the bloody kleenex in the window.


Just once.....just one time.....can you post a straight up answer?
It's like talking with the Cheshire cat. :biggrinflip:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

cajunner said:


> it's my defense against a cruel and unforgiving world.






THAT"S IT!!!!
Finally one I understood first read!!!!
Thank you. :bowdown:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> Should I install this unit ? What do you think guys ?


Yes and enjoy, life is too short to imagine what this classic would sound like in your car!


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations! That is a heck of a find and not a bad price at all IMHO. Wish I could find one of my two holy grails... Either an RFX8140 or a mint Eclipse ECD series.


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

Robb said:


> Should I install this unit ? What do you think guys ?


Robb, dont be like some of us (me included) and leave this on a shelf. If you do contact me for a sale...LOL!!!......JK!!

Seriously, just put this puppy in and enjoy it. Like some others have said: Life is WAY TOO SHORT not to install it and enjoy. Besides just having a collection of this stuff DOES NOT replace the memories of using it (which is why I am still selling off 90% of my stuff)...trust me on that! Memories come from using this stuff that why we collect these items in the first place. 

So put it in and start a new thread of the install log...if you must!

JM2C.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

sqchris said:


> Yes and enjoy, life is too short to imagine what this classic would sound like in your car!


I dont need to imagine. I've owned and installed 2 of these 7909s in the passed 5 years.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> I dont need to imagine. I've owned and installed 2 of these 7909s in the passed 5 years.


Lucky guy for having owned 2 other 30th anniversary 7909s. What's the difference from the orig version?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

These units original came out in 88-1989ish and was top of the line back then (and still is today)

The limited 30th anniversary model came on in 1997, which Alpine only made
300 units. It had a copper plated chassis, better RCA cables and other refinements.

It recently won an award as the best ever sounding car cd player.
Original MSRP was $1200
The build quality, sound quality is next to none.
This is/was the must have unit for the Japanese audiophiles.

Alpine's 7909 Head Unit Wins 'Best Ever' CD Receiver Award
http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2009/02/10/418388.html

Depending where you are in the world, there were 4 7909 models:
- 7909 U.S.
- 7909L U.K-EUROPE
- 7909J JAPAN
- 7909 30th anniversary edition U.S. (Limited 300 units made)


1.) The original 7909 has the "pull out" feature. Basically, you can slide out the head unit from your dash. While so many people jump up and down yelling, "that's cool," The consumers in Japan will not accept that. The pull out feature results in each connection, each contact meets a barrier since the 7909 basically "plugs into" it's cage. In other words, the signal is sent, met by the cage terminals but still needs to send that signal to your amplifier...it's not a constant flow. Alpine 7909 30th anniversary and 7909J, do not have the pull out feature and, each connection, each contact has a direct path to your amplifier. Believe me, that pull out feature was a major failure in the original 7909. 

2.)The 30th anniversary and 7909J have small black box marked, "Alpine." That is actually a small external DC/DC convertor....the results is a cleaner power supply, cleaner signal and a more solid image. Original 7909 does not have that. 

3.) 7909J has a "Black Out" CDS button. Press it and all tone control and lights circuits on the head unit are turned off. This allows a cleaner signal as a result of less interference and full voltage being needing to feed only the laser and spinning mechanism. 
The 30th anniversary and original model has the CDS Button. It's a tone control bypass switch. There is an amber led that comes on when engaged. It bypasses the two sliders on the top of the unit....bypassing what is know as a noisier section of cd players. Cool feature.

4.) Vocals are cleaner. There's more detail with out the brightness that original 7909 has. 

5.) 7909 30th anniversary and 7909J have Copper plated chassis for noise/interference reduction.

6.) All models play CD-R.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Nice info. I owned a number of the orig version and took apart 2 to use as in dash controller.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Robb may I add something to your detailed explanation? There are 7909E for Asian Market and 7909R for European Market. So basically there are 6 version for Alpine 7909. Thx


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

asawendo said:


> Hi Robb may I add something to your detailed explanation? There are 7909E for Asian Market and 7909R for European Market. So basically there are 6 version for Alpine 7909. Thx


I didnt even know this since I havent seen any info or pictures of those models.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Found while searching for an Alpine DIN to RCA. I know I have a bunch for the 3654 Active Dividing Network.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ cool. thanks for posting !


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

There's three more 7909's on ebay if you wanted to add to the collection! haha


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

aaron7 said:


> There's three more 7909's on ebay if you wanted to add to the collection! haha


Nah. 1 Is enough.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Itching to install this soon into my winter car !


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Robb said:


> Itching to install this soon into my winter car !


Thinking out loud?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thinking out loud?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


:laugh:


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Robb, since you seem to be an alpine guy, would you have any use for an alpine 4913 (cd shuttle adapter/ interconnect)?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

CK1991 said:


> Robb, since you seem to be an alpine guy, would you have any use for an alpine 4913 (cd shuttle adapter/ interconnect)?


Ya maybe.. why ?


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> Ya maybe.. why ?


I pulled one out of a car at the junkyard last week (radio and changer were long gone sadly) and I really dont have a use for it.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

CK1991 said:


> I pulled one out of a car at the junkyard last week (radio and changer were long gone sadly) and I really dont have a use for it.


Got a pic ?
I will take it..but I dont really need it yet... may add a 5959z changer in the future. :surprised:


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have an alpine 6 disc changer floating around (and no HU to power it). I'll take a look at the model number.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

CK1991 said:


> I have an alpine 6 disc changer floating around (and no HU to power it). I'll take a look at the model number.


Did you find it ? :surprised:


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I did (found it today). Its a 5952Z (sorry its not the one you were looking for). I also have a cage for one of the TOTL pullouts from the early 90s....has 4 preouts and call interrupt. Shame I don't have the alpine HU to go with it.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

ok thanks for checking


----------



## g7kobayashi (Dec 31, 2013)

May I say that it's a "dreams come true"?

Here's mine.










I bought it from ebay about 8 or 9 years ago.
Had it with 5957S and 3900 as source since then
but took it off after I got the 7620J last year.


----------



## oldschoolbeats (Nov 29, 2013)

Surprisingly most think $700 is a lot for that hu but a quick search shows you got a deal, the ones on eBay aren't in as good of condition and are bringing $1300-$1500 and the bidding isn't done yet....


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

oldschoolbeats said:


> Surprisingly most think $700 is a lot for that hu but a quick search shows you got a deal, the ones on eBay aren't in as good of condition and are bringing $1300-$1500 and the bidding isn't done yet....


I know. Pricing does fluctuate though.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

g7kobayashi said:


> May I say that it's a "dreams come true"?
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> ...


How was you able to interface the 3900DAC with the 9? The 7909's aren't capable of supplying the line output voltages needed to operate the Digimax gear that I'm aware of.

Sorry to hyjack your thread Robb! By the way, are you in the market for a 
5959S?


----------



## g7kobayashi (Dec 31, 2013)

ryanr7386 said:


> How was you able to interface the 3900DAC with the 9? The 7909's aren't capable of supplying the line output voltages needed to operate the Digimax gear that I'm aware of.
> 
> Sorry to hyjack your thread Robb! By the way, are you in the market for a
> 5959S?


The 3900DAC can be used as a regular DAC just like other ones
but once you hook it up with the 7620 or 7818 you will be able to 
use it's preamplifier section.

I personally have a 5959 but I was told that the optical digital out 
of the 5959S is much better than the 5957S's.
Won't be a big problem to get one here.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> By the way, are you in the market for a
> 5959S?


Hmm, sure.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

g7kobayashi said:


> The 3900DAC can be used as a regular DAC just like other ones
> but once you hook it up with the 7620 or 7818 you will be able to
> use it's preamplifier section.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I have currently a 59S and can say in my opinion that it sounds remarkably better that the 57S. Allot more dynamic.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Robb said:


> Hmm, sure.


I'm not 100% sure I want to let mine go just yet but will let you know by first of the week.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

ryanr7386 said:


> I'm not 100% sure I want to let mine go just yet but will let you know by first of the week.


Okay.


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

Robb said:


> Bought an Alpine 7800 this weekend, so this will stay in the box


Thanks Rob for resurrecting this thread from 2014 LOL.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

cutra said:


> Thanks Rob for resurrecting this thread from 2014 LOL.


haha. :laugh:


----------

